# Music identification from old school video



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been looking all over and cannot fin this anywhere. I was watching this video of an old school car stereo competition and there is some music I really want to identify. Here is the video

dBDrag - Rolling Thunder Crank-it-Up Car Stereo Contest by Wayne Harris - YouTube

It's from 1:33 to 2:12, the music playing in the back of the truck with the four 15" RF Punch woofers. I know it's like an electronic rendition of Bach, but I cannot find it anywhere. At first I thought it was the Switched On Bach album from the 70's, but I don't think that's it. Would anyone happen to know what that music is from? Thanks!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Bachbusters- Don Dorsey
I've got the disc here somewhere. It was a 'must have' in your cd collection at that time. Released on Telarc if memory serves.

p.s.- track #16 is the one you want.


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

You are the best, thank you so much!


----------

